# Injury Report Thread



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

October 13th Monday

Greg Buckner 
Out - Left hamstring strain

Todd MacCulloch 
Out - Foot neuropathy

Glenn Robinson 
Practice to tolerance - Left knee pain 

Kenny Thomas 
Out - left flank contusion


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

As of Tuesday October 14th

Greg Buckner 
Out - Left hamstring strain

Derrick Coleman 
Not With Team - Groin strain

Todd MacCulloch 
Out - Foot neuropathy

Kenny Thomas 
Out - left flank contusion


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Wed Oct 15

Greg Buckner 
Practice to tolerance L Hamstring strain

Allen Iverson 
Practice to tolerance: lower back strain

Todd MacCulloch 
Out: Foot neuropathy

Kenny Thomas 
Out: Right flank contusion and right achillies tendinitis 

Monty Williams 
Out: Left Knee Pain


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

Does Monty Williams really exist? I played alot of ball and I know how hard it is to play hurt ....BUT...... man, he is never ready to go. 

I've seen him play some in the past where he was decent- when he played for the 76ers he was pretty poor. 

Why should he get a roster spot, or at least real playing time?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

They should just eat the $1 million and cut him.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Sixers Injury Report - Thursday, Oct. 16

Greg Buckner
Out: Left hamstring strain (will not travel) 

Allen Iverson 
Out: Personal reasons (will not travel) 

Todd MacCulloch 
Out: Foot neuropathy (will not travel) 

Kenny Thomas 
Out: Right achilles tendinitis (will not travel) 

Monty Williams 
Out: Left knee pain (will not travel)


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Sixers Injury Report - Saturday, Oct. 18


Greg Buckner
Not with team: Left hamstring strain 

Derrick Coleman 
Probable: Right groin strain 

Allen Iverson 
Not with team: Personal business 

Todd MacCulloch 
Not with team: Foot neuropathy 

Glenn Robinson 
Probable: Left patellar tendinitis 

Eric Snow 
Probable: Right wrist contusion 

Kenny Thomas 
Not with team: Right achilles strain 

Monty Williams 
Not with team: Left knee pain


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Sixers Injury Report - Tuesday, Oct. 21


Greg Buckner
Out: Left hamstring strain 

Derrick Coleman 
Practice to tolerance: Left knee strain 

Todd MacCulloch 
Out: Foot neuropathy 

Aaron McKie 
Practice to tolerance: Low back strain 

Glenn Robinson 
Practice to tolerance: Right elbow effusion 

Kenny Thomas 
Out: Right achilles strain 

Monty Williams 
Out: Left knee pain


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Sixers Injury Report - Thursday, Oct. 23


Greg Buckner
Out: Left hamstring strain 

Todd MacCulloch 
Out: Foot neuropathy 

Kenny Thomas 
Out: Right achilles strain 

Monty Williams 
Out: Left knee pain


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Sixers Injury Report - Saturday, Oct. 25


Greg Buckner
Practice to tolerance: Left hamstring strain 

Derrick Coleman 
Practice to tolerance: Left hamstring strain 

Samuel Dalembert 
Practice to tolerance: Right second finger laceration 

Todd MacCulloch 
Out: Foot neuropathy 

Kenny Thomas 
Out: Right achilles strain 

Monty Williams 
Out: Left knee pain


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*** ****** why are we always so ******* injured?


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Sixers Injury Report - Sunday, Oct. 26


Greg Buckner
Practice to tolerance: Left hamstring strain 

Derrick Coleman 
Practice to tolerance: Left hamstring strain 

Samuel Dalembert 
Practice to tolerance: Right second finger laceration 

Allen Iverson 
Practice to tolerance: Left great toe strain 

Todd MacCulloch 
Out (rehab): Foot neuropathy 

Amal McCaskill 
Practice to tolerance: Intestinal virus 

Kenny Thomas 
Practice to tolerance: Right achilles strain 

Monty Williams 
Out (rehab): Left knee pain


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Sixers Injury Report - Monady, Oct. 27

Greg Buckner - Practice to tolerance: Left hamstring strain 
Derrick Coleman - Practice to tolerance: Left hamstring strain 
Samuel Dalembert - Practice to tolerance: Left knee pain 
Marc Jackson - Practice to tolerance: Left plantar fasciaitis 
Todd MacCulloch - Out (rehab): Foot neuropathy 
Monty Williams - Out: Left knee pain


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Sixers Injury Report - Thursday, Oct. 30 

Greg Buckner - (injured list) practice to tolerance, left hamstring strain and left shoulder pain
Derrick Coleman - practice to tolerance, left hamstring strain
Allen Iverson - day-to-day, strained left shoulder (subluxation)
Todd MacCulloch - (injured list) out, foot neuropathy
Monty Williams - (injured list) out, left knee pain


----------



## MVPlaya (Oct 12, 2003)

nice.. where do you get all these updates?


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

The Sixers website usually list the injury reports so i just put them on here.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

10 to 1 says Iverson plays against the Kings.

He could take a bullet and play the next week.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> 10 to 1 says Iverson plays against the Kings.
> 
> He could take a bullet and play the next week.


Thats what i love about the guy, always plays through pain.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Sixers Injury Report - Friday, Oct. 31 

Greg Buckner - (injured list) left hamstring strain and left shoulder pain
Derrick Coleman - practice to tolerance, left hamstring strain
Allen Iverson - game time decision, strained left shoulder (subluxation)
Todd MacCulloch - (injured list) foot neuropathy
Glenn Robinson - out, NBA suspension 
Monty Williams - (injured list) left knee pain


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Derrick Coleman - probable, left hamstring strain 
Glenn Robinson - game time decision, left ankle sprain 
Allen Iverson - probable, left shoulder strain 

Greg Buckner - out, left hamstring strain, left shoulder strain (injured list)
Todd MacCulloch - out, foot neuropathy (injured list)
Monty Williams - out, left knee pain (injured list)


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Sixers Injury Report - Wednesday, Nov. 5

Derrick Coleman - game-time decision, left knee strain 
Glenn Robinson - probable, left ankle sprain 
Allen Iverson - probable, left shoulder strain 

Greg Buckner - out, left hamstring strain, left shoulder strain (injured list)
Todd MacCulloch - out, foot neuropathy (injured list)
Monty Williams - out, left knee pain (injured list)


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Sixers Injury Report - Thursday, Nov. 6

Derrick Coleman - out, left knee synovitis 
Glenn Robinson - out, left ankle sprain 
Allen Iverson - practice to tolerance, left shoulder strain 

Greg Buckner - out, left hamstring strain (injured list)
Todd MacCulloch - out, foot neuropathy (injured list)
Monty Williams - out, left knee pain (injured list)


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Sixers Injury Report - Monday, Nov. 10

Derrick Coleman - out, left knee strain (game-time decision, 11/11 at WAS)
Glenn Robinson - out, left ankle strain (out, 11/11 at WAS)
Kenny Thomas - practice to tolerance, lower back contusion (out, 11/11 at WAS)
Greg Buckner - injured list, left hamstring strain
Todd MacCulloch - injured list, foot neuropathy
Monty Williams - injured list, left knee pain


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Sixers Injury Report - Tuesday, Nov. 11

Glenn Robinson - out, left ankle sprain
Kenny Thomas - out, low back contusion
Derrick Coleman - game-time decision, left knee strain
Allen Iverson - probable, right knee contusion 
Greg Buckner - injured list, left hamstring strain
Todd MacCulloch - injured list, foot neuropathy
Monty Williams - injured list, left knee pain


----------



## jsa (Jul 16, 2002)

How tall is the waterboy and how is he feeling. That is an absurd # of injuries to the frontcourt. 

Check out my post on Coleman scenarios. A gasp in the dark.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Sixers Injury Report - Thursday, Nov. 13

Glenn Robinson - out, left ankle sprain (doubtful for 11/14 vs. SAS)
Kenny Thomas - out, lower back contusion (doubtful for 11/14 vs. SAS)
Derrick Coleman - out, left knee strain (game-time decision for 11/14 vs. SAS)

Greg Buckner - injured list (practice to tolerance), left hamstring strain
Todd MacCulloch - injured list (out), foot neuropathy
Monty Williams - injured list (out), left knee pain 

Coleman is having another MRI.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Sixers Injury Report - Monday, Nov. 17

Derrick Coleman - game-time decision, left knee strain
Allen Iverson - game-time decision, right knee contusion
Glenn Robinson - out, left ankle sprain
Kenny Thomas - probable, lower back contusion


Greg Buckner - injured list, left hamstring strain
Todd MacCulloch - injured list, foot neuropathy
Monty Williams - injured list, left knee pain


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Sixers Injury Report - Satury, Nov. 22

Samuel Dalembert - probable, left hamstring strain 
Glenn Robinson - out, left ankle sprain 
Allen Iverson - probable, right knee contusion 
Derrick Coleman - out, left knee strain 

Greg Buckner - injured list, left hamstring strain 
Todd MacCulloch - injured list, foot neuropathy 
Monty Williams - injured list, left knee pain


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Sixers Injury Report - Fri, Nov. 28

Derrick Coleman - game time decision, left knee strain 
Allen Iverson - probable, right knee effusion 
Kenny Thomas - probable, right knee tendinitis 

Todd MacCulloch - injured list, foot neuropathy
Glenn Robinson - injured list, left ankle sprain
Monty Williams - injured list, left knee pain


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

marc jackson broke his left right hand and is expected to be out 6-8 weeks:upset: This only happens in Philly


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Sixers Injury Report - Friday , Dec. 5

Derrick Coleman - game-time decision, left knee strain 
Allen Iverson - probable, right knee effusion 
Willie Green - out, right thumb sprain 6-8 weeks
Marc Jackson - out, left ring finger fracture 4-6 i think

Todd MacCulloch - injured list - foot neuropathy 
Glenn Robinson - injured list - left ankle sprain 
Monty Williams - injured list - left knee pain 


LOOK AT THIS CRAP


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Sixers Injury Report - Tuesday, Dec. 9

Derrick Coleman - game-time decision, left knee strain 
Willie Green - out, right thumb sprain 
Marc Jackson - NWT, left ring finger fracture 
Allen Iverson - NWT, right knee hematoma 

Todd MacCulloch - injured list, foot neuropathy 
Glenn Robinson - injured list, left ankle sprain 
Monty Williams - injured list, left knee pain


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Sixers Injury Report - Wednesday, Dec. 10

Greg Buckner - out, personal business 
Derrick Coleman - out, left knee strain 
Willie Green - out, right thumb surgery 
Allen Iverson - out, right knee hematoma 
Marc Jackson - out, left right finger fracture


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Sixers Injury Report - Wednesday, Dec. 17

Greg Buckner - out, personal business
Derrick Coleman - game-time decision, left knee sprain
Allen Iverson - out, right knee hematoma
Marc Jackson - out, left ring finger fracture
Glenn Robinson - probable, left ankle sprain

Willie Green - injured list, right thumb surgery
Todd MacCulloch - injured list, foot neuropathy
Monty Williams - injured list, left knee pain


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Sixers Injury Report - Friday, Dec. 19

Derrick Coleman - game time decision, left knee sprain 
Allen Iverson - out, right knee contusion 
Marc Jackson - out, left ring finger fracture 
Glenn Robinson - probable, left ankle sprain 

Willie Green - injured list, right thumb surgery 
Todd MacCulloch - injured list, foot neuropathy 
Monty Williams - injured list, left knee pain


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Sixers Injury Report - Sunday, Jan. 11

Derrick Coleman - out, left knee sprain 
Allen Iverson - practice to tolerance, left shoulder contusion 
Marc Jackson - stress reaction and bone contusion of the left foot. Will wear an air cast for 7-10 days 
Aaron McKie - practice to tolerance, left hamstring strain
Kenny Thomas - out, right groin strain


----------

